# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  brick veneer thickness?

## birdy

an easy one, how thick is a brick veneer wall? 250mm? 
cheers :Rolleyes:

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Open the dunny window, use a 'G' clamp and put some tape on the thread when clamped, remove, re-tighten to tape mark and measure. 
Good luck.  :Smilie:

----------


## birdy

ah, how I laughed. The dunny window isn't there anymore, the builder knocked it down.  
I need to figure out how wide to make a rebate/return on a brick veneer wall (which will frame bi-folds) 'cos I want shelving on the interior wall to a certain depth, if that makes sense... 
so, what I meant was, how thick should a newly constructed brick veneer wall be? 
thanks!

----------


## jago

90 mm timber + 50 air gap + 110mm brick

----------


## birdy

yay! does 90mm timber include gyprock/wall lining?

----------


## Tools

240 - 250. 90mm stud, 40 - 50 cavity, 110 brick. 
Tools

----------


## Tools

Plaster not included

----------


## birdy

you guys rock... 
"use a 'G' clamp and put some tape on the thread when clamped, remove, re-tighten to tape mark and measure" - why do I love this reply so much? 
my next query is definitely going to involve 8 gauge fencing wire. Thanks guys.

----------

